
Singapore's Big Brother fights against coronavirus - hhs
https://www.axios.com/singapore-coronavirus-big-brother-bd7cec2b-eb47-4b49-a337-f4f4ecff57f2.html
======
jssmith
This capability is compelling from a public-health standpoint but has serious
privacy implications. It looks like every phone shares a unique id, but
encrypts it in a frequently rotating way, using a public key provided by a
government authority.

This raises a few questions for me: \- Is an entirely decentralized solution
to this problem possible? \- Aside from placing trust in the government, are
the privacy protections adequate?

